# USA Team won´t attend the medals ceremony



## Pulteney (Sep 3, 2006)

Is it possible to be more childish or arrogant that fail to attend the clausure and winners ceremony? How can u justify it? I have seen a lot of arrogant attitudes in USA Team in the last years but this is the worst so far. Sour Grapes!!

Best Regards


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

How do you know that?Any link?


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

on nba.com...it looks like they got theirs already

is there supposed to be some olympic like presentation or something


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not sure if this is true or not about the US attending the ceremony..

But bottom line, a bronze medal in basketball is as good as losing in the US. Not saying it's right, cause IMO our guys played hard throughout and represented us well, but that's just the way it is. 

People expect gold or it's a failure.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

but they already got their medals after yesterday's game! And their behaviour throughout this tournament and especially after their defeat was impeccable. That's most probably wrong info there.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

jordan0386 said:


> on nba.com...it looks like they got theirs already
> 
> is there supposed to be some olympic like presentation or something


Well I haven't found the article... can you put the link here?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That's pretty damn sad if it's true. I'll wait to see an article about it and see the reasons for it.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

Matej said:


> Well I haven't found the article... can you put the link here?


wasnt an article, it was one of the flash photos, with a headline...i remember seeing lebron smiling wearing his medal, and joe johnson, looking like he didnt want to be there


----------



## Pulteney (Sep 3, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Not sure if this is true or not about the US attending the ceremony..
> 
> But bottom line, a bronze medal in basketball is as good as losing in the US. Not saying it's right, cause IMO our guys played hard throughout and represented us well, but that's just the way it is.
> 
> People expect gold or it's a failure.


http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0903ushoop0903.html

"*As the Americans accepted their bronze medals Saturday night*, many gave military salutes to the Saitama Super Arena crowd of 16,700. But they knew a strong effort against Argentina had come one day too late"

It is pretty obvious that they will not accept their medals twice. I understand that bronze medal is as good as losing but it is a completely lack of respect anyway. What if USA had won the gold medal and neither the silver or bronze team attend the ceremony? As I said, it is arrogant and childish.

Best Regards


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Just another reason to be offended. Who cares? It just goes to show how for the World how important beating "USA" really is.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Pulteney said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0903ushoop0903.html
> 
> "*As the Americans accepted their bronze medals Saturday night*, many gave military salutes to the Saitama Super Arena crowd of 16,700. But they knew a strong effort against Argentina had come one day too late"
> 
> ...


A better question is why you'd attend a ceremony for medals when you've already received yours. This is a WC, not the Olympics. There is no closing ceremony ala Greece 2004. It's more like the Football WC in Germany. I don't recall the third place team showing up for their medals then, as they received them earlier on after their 3rd/4th place match.

It's not as if they're not picking up their medals, like the '72 Olympics. I'm sure you're aware of the '72 Olympics basketball fiasco. You're really searching for something to pick at here.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

As I heard on tv, the thing is that Americans forced fiba to give them the bronze medal after the yesterdays game. Originaly first three teams were supposed to get medals after the final at the closing ceremony. But I guess the USA team was too proud to do that :dead:


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> A better question is why you'd attend a ceremony for medals when you've already received yours. This is a WC, not the Olympics. There is no closing ceremony ala Greece 2004. It's more like the Football WC in Germany. I don't recall the third place team showing up for their medals then, as they received them earlier on after their 3rd/4th place match.
> 
> It's not as if they're not picking up their medals, like the '72 Olympics. I'm sure you're aware of the '72 Olympics basketball fiasco. You're really searching for something to pick at here.


IN every FIBA competition, the medal ceremony has always bee like the one in the Olympics. The top three teams in podiums. But I guess... well, I don't know what to think to be honest...


----------



## Pulteney (Sep 3, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It's more like the Football WC in Germany. I don't recall the third place team showing up for their medals then, as they received them earlier on after their 3rd/4th place match.


Ignorance is the mother of arrogance: there are not medals in a Soccer World Champion. OK, whatever... justify what, from my perspective, is impossible to justify... look for excuses... it´s always the same when you don´t get the gold. Just continue on this way: you don´t learn anything from your failures... best for the rest of the world...

Best Regards


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Matej said:


> As I heard on tv, the thing is that Americans forced fiba to give them the bronze medal after the yesterdays game. Originaly first three teams were supposed to get medals after the final at the closing ceremony. But I guess the USA team was too proud to do that :dead:


Dang thats bad and HKF I agree it's important but on two level first is "well but they are americans" but second and for players more important reason is that US guys are wieved as "egoistic arrogant stars who think that they are better than us guys who: think they shouldn't live in Olympics village like basicly any other athlet in the world, guys who don't shake hands, whine all the time...ect." and they have earnd that reputation by themselves I mean it's not common to pus refs in Europe but some US players for ex. Wade thinks it's good way to show how he feels about the call. He should learn the rules of world-wide basketball first and then realise that it's not nba where stars are treated differently so that Stern could milk some extra money.
I mean seriously was this really that important to rub your medal into argentinians face and the force FIBA change theire sheldue so US players feeling wouldn't be hurt... what next!?


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

I can't believe it!!! How can a team be so arrogant?


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

or they've been gone from their famalies for a month and a half and their sick of being gone.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

told you, joe aint wanna be there


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

TM said:


> or they've been gone from their famalies for a month and a half and their sick of being gone.


For some reason you can't convince me


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

so...why exactly should they have waited, when they didnt have to


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

of what? that they've seen their famalies since the Puerto Rico game?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's exactly like the world cup. Did you see Portugal or Germany there to congratulate Italy for winning the World Cup? The games aren't even played on the same day. You all are thinking of the olympics.

I find it impossible to believe that Jerry Colengelo would boycott the final ceremony if it was something they were supposed to attend. We would get ripped to pieces by the american press. It's not like we don't already have a bad reputation. We're trying to reform that image. And the US have been very gracious the entire tournament. 

Why is the US held to a diffrent standard than the rest of the world on every single thing?

You guys are poor winners. You hoped there was a ceremony just so you could find ways to rub it in to the US, instead of celebrating your team's achievement. At the end of the day you care more about beating the US than you do about winning the whole tournament.

Spain still hasn't avenged Athens. And it's killing their fans inside, not knowing for sure whether you could actually beat us or not. You just have to content yourselves with what ifs and maybes.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> It's exactly like the world cup. Did you see Portugal or Germany there to congratulate Italy for winning the World Cup? The games aren't even played on the same day. You all are thinking of the olympics.
> 
> I find it impossible to believe that Jerry Colengelo would boycott the final ceremony if it was something they were supposed to attend. We would get ripped to pieces by the american press. It's not like we don't already have a bad reputation. We're trying to reform that image. And the US have been very gracious the entire tournament.
> 
> ...



They were supposed to attend the closing ceremony, it was an official protocol and it was known before the WC even started. But back then Americans didn't have any objections because they thought they would win gold. I can't say if Colangelo wanted to be on the ceremony or not, but he probably went with the flow (agreed with most of the team not to go). Anyway, our slovene official reporter on tv, who was in Saitama, said that team USA forced fiba to give them bronze medals after the game for third place. And I really doubt that he was making that up. But if you have other information....ok...


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> You guys are poor winners. You hoped there was a ceremony just so you could find ways to rub it in to the US, instead of celebrating your team's achievement. At the end of the day you care more about beating the US than you do about winning the whole tournament.
> 
> Spain still hasn't avenged Athens. And it's killing their fans inside, not knowing for sure whether you could actually beat us or not. You just have to content yourselves with what ifs and maybes.


We've already beaten you once in Indy. 1-1 with a fluke heroic performance by Marbury + help from the refs. That's all you got, ohh and let's not forget the bronze medal.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i wonder if this thread wouldve been made had Argentina won the Bronze and not "attend" this "Final ceremony"... :thinking:


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i wonder if this thread wouldve been made had Argentina won the Bronze and not "attend" this "Final ceremony"... :thinking:


You'll never know...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Matej said:


> You'll never know...


but i could always wonder!... :banana:


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Spain still hasn't avenged Athens. And it's killing their fans inside, not knowing for sure whether you could actually beat us or not. You just have to content yourselves with what ifs and maybes.


Well that was surely not our fault!! if you had just did what you should there would be no ifs and maybes. :curse: 
I would have loved a Spain - Usa final..........maybe in 2008 :cheers: 

Nothing is killing me but sure I´m content :banana:


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't understand why nobody is upset at the arrogant approach Greece took towards Spain in the gold medal game. Their attitude and body language showed that they believed that they already had gold medals draped around their necks. They must have thought they could just show up and be victorious since Pau wasn't playing, utterly dispicable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Matej said:


> They were supposed to attend the closing ceremony, it was an official protocol and it was known before the WC even started. But back then Americans didn't have any objections because they thought they would win gold. I can't say if Colangelo wanted to be on the ceremony or not, but he probably went with the flow (agreed with most of the team not to go). Anyway, our slovene official reporter on tv, who was in Saitama, said that team USA forced fiba to give them bronze medals after the game for third place. And I really doubt that he was making that up. But if you have other information....ok...



Since you say so it must be so. How about a freakin' link?
You can't just say something and have nothing to support it on the internet.

This whole USA forced FIBA to give them the medals early, sounds fishy. If you are having a ceremony, how can USA Basketball force FIBA to give them their medals on their own time? Is FIBA not a grown boy? It can't even enforce it's own dictates?

If we can just force FIBA to do whatever we want, why can't we force FIBA to adopt NBA officiating and adopt NBA style play?

You've yet to give any motovaition for Team USA to do such a thing. Because they exhibited no sour apples after losing to Greece, and came out against Argentina fired up to win the Bronze. Why out of all the times we've medaled in the WC, including getting the bronze, would we behave in such a manner? None of our officials or players thought we had been screwed over.


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

Saw the Gold medal game. Spain was awesome in blowing out Greece! What made it even more impressive was that they did it without their MVP, Pau Gasol. They kept up a high level of play since sweeping the Basketball Challenge in Singapore prior to their steamroll in Japan. In that tournament, they beat Argentina twice by at least 20 points.

I watched it through the medal ceremony. Team USA was nowhere to be found. The only presence they had was their flag being raised underneath Spain's and Greece's. I guess it was too much for them to swallow. They should've watched it though, if only to learn from the best. Spain played the game right. Garbajosa was phenomenal from the 3-point line. Navarro and Calderon were breaking Greece's full court pressure with their deft ball-handling. The ball movement and shot selection were just so smartly executed.

Don't get me wrong. Team USA is still among the top teams to beat in International Games. We haven't seen the best team assembled? Perhaps we'll see that in 2008. Kobe may have caught that disaster against Greece to take the challenge seriously. For now, if that same team stays intact, Lebron should just start a LeBronze & LeBrick line of shoes and clothing. There's just so many players (except Melo & Hinrich) in that team that throws bricks. Get the swish patrol, please!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DKaiser, what are you talking about? Our field goal percentage was really good throughout the tournament. And I would hardly call what happened against Greece a disaster. The european champion got red hot from the field, hotter than they had been the whole tournament, and won by a whopping 6 points.

We destroyed Argentina by that logic. Do you think Argentina is going to get rid of Ginobilli and Scola now because they didn't medal? Your logic is no logic.

Defend the point that our 3 best players are at fault?

Maybe if Coach K had moved Lebron to the point like he did against Argentina, we could have done better.

IMO the disapearance of Chris Paul in the quarters, semis, and finals was as responsible as anything for our droppoff.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> DKaiser, what are you talking about? Our field goal percentage was really good throughout the tournament. And I would hardly call what happened against Greece a disaster. The european champion got red hot from the field, hotter than they had been the whole tournament, and won by a whopping 6 points.
> 
> We destroyed Argentina by that logic. Do you think Argentina is going to get rid of Ginobilli and Scola now because they didn't medal? Your logic is no logic.
> 
> ...


Good remark about PG situation I felt that even coach K himself couldn't figure out who should be main pg I think that talented team can change starters but should have some stability in pg position, also this whole sub thing was bit off... Figure out your 8 best player and start killing with them from semis... And though you can say it was fluke (lose) your guys did poor job in positioning, rotating, didnt stay with theire man (though oponents were slower and less skilled than in nba as you claim and I agree) and dindn't play smart enough to bring up their supreiority within team concept (with might help you when you were in trouble since 1-2 guys can't break down good defense every time without biased superstar calls) and I give you that even is US plays poorly other team have to have good to great game to beat them. So my point is that I was amazed not coz US players had hard times with "real" D) basketball rules but rather with the fact that they got burned with the same stuff they see in NBA every day (gamble on steals, not fronting your guy, pick and roll, basic rotation... ect.) I agree zone and other effective defense concepts were hard to overcome but the fact that NBA hasn't been to kind in with allowing such effective defense concepts to use is not Greece players fault. Things that burn US are reasonable and justified to make this sport what he should be: competitive and team oriented I agree they are hard to market at times sure but I don't care how many dunks there were in the game if nobody played any defens - if players play stupid and without serious effort I don't care how talented they are they still are arrogant underachivers in my eys. Also serious effort and Fiba rules wouldn't hide true stars who can step up (sometimes even on both ends) though scoring may go down a bit but I wouldn't care if games had more fight, smart plays and defense in them. I don't give horse **** about skills if they arent tested against good defense and bring more harm than good (related with selfishness). I mean for me any nba star can crossover as much as he wants as long as he doesn't walk over court (wastes atleast 5 valuable seconds every time=stupid/arrogant) and doesn't force others to stand around or into bad situations (**** your whole team=selfisness/ego problems).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

"FIBA sucks" (c) Tim Duncan


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> And I would hardly call what happened against Greece a disaster. The european champion got red hot from the field, hotter than they had been the whole tournament


They wouldn't be that hot if....if team USA played tough defense!


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Pulteney said:


> Ignorance is the mother of arrogance: there are not medals in a Soccer World Champion. OK, whatever... justify what, from my perspective, is impossible to justify... look for excuses... it´s always the same when you don´t get the gold. Just continue on this way: you don´t learn anything from your failures... best for the rest of the world...
> 
> Best Regards


I don't know who you're referring to as "you." I wasn't born in the States. Perhaps you shouldn't be so quick to judge?

I can't understand this European mentality. I lived there for 2 years recently, and honestly, it's down to bitterness, jealousy if you must of the US. Of course, most will say it's because they perceive the American's as arrogant. But isn't that still a form of jealousy?

They'll find anything and reflect it negatively towards the US. Their attitude stinks, and it's reflected in these forums. Of course, I don't mean to generalize, but this whole International Basketball forum reflects what I've witnessed to perfection.

Sure, the Americans can come off as arrogant, but the Europeans most definitely come off as ignorant and jealous. Grabbing for reasons to blame America.

Sorry to get political on you, but this is the way I've seen it. Nobody believes the American's are the best in the world (perhaps the most talented, yes), so what are you fighting against? Where is that arrogance?

Next time, before you label me, do some fact checking Pulteney. Just because I side with an opinion does not mean I'm American. It would take someone grabbing for reasons to dismiss my argument to come up with that assumption.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'm still waiting on a link, a blog, anything. Come on, there are lots of people that love conspiracy theories, I'm sure the media would publish it if there was any truth to the matter. Can't you imagine the headlines and publicity it would receive? It has to be pretty far fetched if no media reps will touch it, they're all about money and reads.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Since you say so it must be so. How about a freakin' link?
> You can't just say something and have nothing to support it on the internet.
> 
> This whole USA forced FIBA to give them the medals early, sounds fishy. If you are having a ceremony, how can USA Basketball force FIBA to give them their medals on their own time? Is FIBA not a grown boy? It can't even enforce it's own dictates?
> ...


How about a freakin' reading lessons? I said I heard it on tv from a slovene game reporter. I can't get you a link of that, even if I do, you don't understand slovene so it wouldn't help you. Anyway, do you have ''a link'' to prove me wrong?

Anyway, fiba against usa basketball IS a not-grown boy. If they can't controle the situation in European pro basketball, they can't confront americans either. That's a sad fact. And about adopting the nba style of play - this has actually happened few times on that WC, especially in the preliminary round.


----------



## Pulteney (Sep 3, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I can't understand this European mentality. I lived there for 2 years recently, and honestly, it's down to bitterness, jealousy if you must of the US. Of course, most will say it's because they perceive the American's as arrogant. But isn't that still a form of jealousy?
> 
> Sure, the Americans can come off as arrogant, but the Europeans most definitely come off as ignorant and jealous. Grabbing for reasons to blame America.


OHHH, YES!!!! I am so jealous of you!!!! Of course, that must be my problem. And of course, the problem of all the Europeans. And sure, the problem of the rest of the world. Now I see the light: *jealousy explains everything. * Before to know you, I never realized how mean, ignorant, jealous and ungrateful I was. Thank you, man. God bless you!!!



Lachlanwood32 said:


> Sorry to get political on you, but this is the way I've seen it. Nobody believes the American's are the best in the world (perhaps the most talented, yes), so what are you fighting against? Where is that arrogance?


Please, do not apologize. You are not getting political: you are just explaining the BIG TRUTH. How could I be so blind and not seeing it before? I praise your intelligence, man: you are not American, but you have seen the light. And don´t be so humble: OF COURSE they are the most talented and the best in the world

But leaving the irony apart, Lachlanwood32, your problem (yours and only yours because I won’t commit the same mistake you made before: unfair generalization) is called persecution complex and, like most of the complexes, has its origin in a deep sense of inferiority and frustration. I would look for professional help before it derives into schizophrenia. May be some anger management too: you never know what may happen next with these symptoms…

I would also like to give you a literary tip: read Erich Fromm´s *Fear of Freedom*. Of course, according to you, he is just another jealous and ignorant German philosopher (as Kant or Nietzsche, pure Eurotrash) , but if you forget for a while about your prejudices, *you will be able to learn what is in the roots of your complex of inferiority *and may be you will be able to do something about it before it goes worse...

Best Regards

PS: Oppsss... just in case you don´t know what I mean... Books!! This square thing, with white pages, lot of letters, sometimes even draws. Please, do not confuse with your MacDonald boxes. They may have some resemblances but they are not the same... 

PS2: Sorry man, I can help it. You know, as European, I am so jealous, mean and ignorant!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Pulteney said:


> OHHH, YES!!!! I am so jealous of you!!!! Of course, that must be my problem. And of course, the problem of all the Europeans. And sure, the problem of the rest of the world. Now I see the light: *jealousy explains everything. * Before to know you, I never realized how mean, ignorant, jealous and ungrateful I was. Thank you, man. God bless you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, you have a lot of growing up to do. I've witnessed many different cultures, I've probably lived in more countries than most on this message board. I've been travelling for all of my life.

you have a nice long post, which omits most of the points I made. I'm prejudice against Europeans? I am partly European. How does what I stated make me prejudice? Do you know the origin of the word? Prejudice is what you committed, labelling me as American because I supported a certain view point.

How is it prejudice when I've lived among the European culture more than once? The root meaning of prejudice is to "pre-judge," judgement without direct experience. I made it clear from the outset what my experience was.

I'll leaving the prejudice to you my friend, again labelling me as having "persecution complex," "inferiority" and "frustration." Perhaps self reflection is necessary before you become so quick to judge.

*I'm not sure why you turned this into a personal attack.* Nor do I understand why you still believe I'm American. McDonalds boxes? What on earth are you going on about? Why would you be jealous of me? I'm not American. Did you read my post? It was the first line. I speak English. That does not make me American.

How about you tone down the sarcasm too, it gets boring quickly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Matej said:


> How about a freakin' reading lessons?QUOTE]
> 
> Can't use them if there's no story from a reputable news source. Otherwise you could have misheard it, misinterpreted it, or could just be flat out lying. Who knows? I don't know you. If this were an actual story, it would be all over the place here in america. Our press loves to tear down it's heroes. And the only thing better than the US losing is the US doing so poorly and arrogantly. It gives the sports talk radio people something to talk about. So yeah. There not being a link to this, makes me doubt the veracity of what you say you heard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pulteney (Sep 3, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I can't understand this European mentality. I lived there for 2 years recently, and honestly, it's down to bitterness, jealousy if you must of the US. Of course, most will say it's because they perceive the American's as arrogant. But isn't that still a form of jealousy?


Of course, of course :biggrin: 



Lachlanwood32 said:


> They'll find anything and reflect it negatively towards the US. Their attitude stinks, and it's reflected in these forums. Of course, I don't mean to generalize, but this whole International Basketball forum reflects what I've witnessed to perfection.


Of course, of course :biggrin: 



Lachlanwood32 said:


> Honestly, you have a lot of growing up to do.


Of course, of course. :biggrin: 



Lachlanwood32 said:


> I've witnessed many different cultures, I've probably lived in more countries than most on this message board. I've been travelling for all of my life.


Of course, of course. :biggrin: 



Lachlanwood32 said:


> How is it prejudice when I've lived among the European culture more than once? The root meaning of prejudice is to "pre-judge," judgement without direct experience. I made it clear from the outset what my experience was.


Of course, of course. :biggrin: 



Lachlanwood32 said:


> Perhaps self reflection is necessary before you become so quick to judge.


Of course, of course. :biggrin: 



Isn´t it boring, oh superior being, to be always so right as u are? I, little jealous and ignorant European, just wish to be like you. Please, light my life and show me the way...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Pulteney, I'm not sure what your motis operandi is, but your asinine behavior isn't very becoming. I won't bother getting into another discussion with you.

futuristxen, you're right. As I mentioned earlier, the media would have picked up on such events if it were the case. Somebody would have mentioned it. I did some searches and didn't come up with anything. Until someone can prove the US was supposed to show up at the Finals as originally planned, the credibility of such an assumption is limited.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Can't use them if there's no story from a reputable news source. Otherwise you could have misheard it, misinterpreted it, or could just be flat out lying. Who knows? I don't know you. If this were an actual story, it would be all over the place here in america. Our press loves to tear down it's heroes. And the only thing better than the US losing is the US doing so poorly and arrogantly. It gives the sports talk radio people something to talk about. So yeah. There not being a link to this, makes me doubt the veracity of what you say you heard.
> 
> Isn't it possible that all you heard was that the US got their medals a day earlier so they would not be on hand for the award ceremony, and that you implied that it meant that the US forced FIBA to give them early, because they were ashamed to be given the bronze next to Greece and Spain? I mean, that's what you're saying. So where's the proof pudding? Saying you saw something on TV and then having no later verification means **** all.
> 
> The other day someone said they saw on MUTV that Man United was going to have a very big signing on thursday. Well you know what happened? **** all. And plus nobody could find tape of what the guy said he saw, or remember seeing it.


I understand what you're trying to say, if I'll find anything about that on the web, I'll post the link here  

Anyway I know what I have heard, and sure you can't believe me just like that, but anyway you can't say it isn't true either.

And if my story is true, I don't know why Americans did that. It's not necessarily a shame or arrogance. And I never said that it is that.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Matej said:


> I understand what you're trying to say, if I'll find anything about that on the web, I'll post the link here
> 
> Anyway I know what I have heard, and sure you can't believe me just like that, but anyway you can't say it isn't true either.
> 
> And if my story is true, I don't know why Americans did that. It's not necessarily a shame or arrogance. And I never said that it is that.


Agreed. There are a few reasons why they might not show up, but I find it doubtful that USA Basketball would let them. It's a professional organization that represents the country. I could understand back in '72 when the US didn't take their silver medals, but I can't understand (if it's true, which I doubt) why they wouldn't stay if it was protocol this year.


----------

